# Find hoes to bang online????



## ATyler (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok so a few weeks ago I was drinkin at a buddies house and this random chick just shows up at his door. She wasn't super sexy but definatly not bad at all. After about five mins they leave the living room and head to his room. About an hour or so later they come out of his room and she takes off. Once she leaves I asked him how he knew that girl cuz I've never seen her before and he said he meet her online sent a few emails back and forth and tonight was the first time they meet in person and they fucked. He said he's been doing this for sometime now cuz its so easy. So my question is have any of you bro tried this? Or is finding girls online just to have sex with them just a good way to catch some STDS? Not saying meeting hoes in person to just have sex with is hard but my buddy just made it seem to good to be true.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 15, 2011)

If it were that easy everybody would do it.  Ask him how much she costs.  lol


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 15, 2011)

I picked up a stunner online who was 10 years younger than me. Some of those chicks just wanna fuck, though they usually make out they are sincere so they dont appear like sluts.

www.plentyoffish.com It's 100% free, good luck knigger.


----------



## mich29 (Mar 15, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I picked up a stunner online who was 10 years younger than me. Some of those chicks just wanna fuck, though they usually make out they are sincere so they dont appear like sluts.
> 
> www.plentyoffish.com It's 100% free, good luck knigger.




great site here


----------



## persianprince23 (Mar 15, 2011)

hahha bro i have met so many chicks from plenty of fish majority of them are crazy and have kids they want to find a ddaddy for so as long as u dont get caught up in that ur fine


----------



## ATyler (Mar 15, 2011)

Hmmm I just might have to check it out. Another resource for finding sluts thanks bros


----------



## persianprince23 (Mar 15, 2011)

just be carefull gining your number out i have a few that wont leave me alone and drive by my work please remember to strap up as well one girl tried to giv me the old "im on birth control cum inside me" line


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a buddy that's a dentist. He's young & successful, but doesn't have time to "date" so he buys all of his pussy on craig's list.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes craigslist is easy.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 16, 2011)

persianprince23 said:


> hahha bro i have met so many chicks from plenty of fish majority of them are crazy and have kids they want to find a ddaddy for so as long as u dont get caught up in that ur fine



So true lol fat girls with no baby daddy's.I banged a few whores off there tho.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 16, 2011)

Whores are whores. They're all the same. They all suck dick, they all take it up the ass, they all fuck on the first date.

Makes no difference if they're on match.com, POF, adultfriendfinder, if you find them at work, grocery store, whatever.

They're all sluts.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 16, 2011)

Sounds like someone isn't jerked, tanned, and desirable enough to go out and pull hoes.


----------



## LightBearer (Mar 25, 2011)

i believe it bro, my friend has banged a dozen girls off of adult friend finder, some of them are not bad looking at all...  but i  couldnt do that because who knows what kind of hpv or herpies these hoes have since they have  to go to AFF to fuck.


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Mar 25, 2011)

i havent been on pof in forever.. i forgot how many slobs are on that site.


----------



## HKfanboy (Mar 25, 2011)

I will divulge some secrets about online dating I've learned over the years. Since 2007, I've met well over 100 women from various websites. I've never paid a penny for a membership at any site, except meet me on hot or not. Yahoo and AOL used to be free, today, plentyoffish, and bangme are two that are still free, and have plenty of ass. For a small fee, 'meet me' on hot or not, will net you plenty of action. Sites like eharmony and match, that require money, are probably a bit different. 

Lesson number one, and I learned this quickly. If a chick says anything in her profile about how you should just move on if all you want is a piece of ass, then she will fuck you on the first date. 

Lesson number two, if she talks like a stupid kid (like, omg, etc etc), she's a money grubbing bitch. But if you spread a little money around, she will fuck you on the first date. 

Lesson number three, if you can set up your first date with a girl starting at a porn store, then she'll fuck you, on the first date, in a preview booth. (this irritates the fuck out of the losers that don't have a woman) 

Lesson number four, if she has cats, run. Trust me, run. 

Lesson number five, when she has 4 kids, and says she's not lookin for a daddy for her kids, she's looking for a daddy for her kids. 

Lesson number six, if she seems like a great girl, (really sweet, yet fun, doesn't seem like a whore...) then she's in a manic stage, and will go downhill soon. 

Lesson number seven. pictures of you with a cute puppy are stronger than kryptonite. 

Lesson number eight. Pic that shows your eyes really well. Women think all eyes are hot, it makes you look like a nice guy, so it's disarming to the 18 girls online that don't want to fuck you on the first date. 

Lesson number nine. If the first date is at her place, it doesn't matter if you wear pajamas over, she'll still fuck you. 

Lesson number ten. drive the conversation towards texting asap. Women will say shit in a text message that will make satan blush. They'll send pics too. 

Lesson number eleven. shirtless pic of yourself. don't do it. I don't care if you make Jay Cutler look fat. It's common. You don't want to do what most guys do. If you can make a woman say "he's not like the rest" what she's really saying is "he's not like the rest, I'll suck his dick" 

Lesson number twelve, let them know that you're tired of women that treat you like an average guy. It's not really victimizing yourself, but it puts them in a protective mode. Then they'll comfort you. Probably on the first date. 

Thirteen. DO NOT EXPECT A REAL RELATIONSHIP OFF THE FREE WEBSITES. A certain type of women use the free sites. Unless you're just that fuckin good. I am. You're not. 

Fourteen. Don't lie. ever. EVER. No need. And it makes you the bad guy. You don't wanna be that, you will get put on the websites dedicated to bad guys. "don't date him girl.com" shit like that, plus, now days, a lotta women respect that, and only want you for your cock anyway, so you may just meet a good long term fuck buddy. 

Fifteen, trust your gut. Watch for clues. I was talking to one chick that told me she was single. She sent me a pic of her in the bathroom mirror and I saw a man's razor and axe bodywash. Instant bail. 

I'm not a super attractive guy, I'm on the ugly side (but built OK LOL), and I've had some fucking smoking hot women do horribly evil and fun things to me within minutes of meeting me in person. Yes, banged women in porn booths 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





see rule 13. You're not gonna find a real lady on the free sites. Mostly just pieces of ass.  Go get laid you silly fucks. 

Allright, figured I'd add more. 

Laughter is the key to disarming a woman. Make her laugh, with a mature sense of humor, you may as well have just cut her panties off with your tongue. Anyone can do slapstick humor, so itll get you no where.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 25, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I picked up a stunner online who was 10 years younger than me.



Aren't you 21? That's messed up!


----------



## oufinny (Mar 25, 2011)

Pictures to prove your ugliness and pictures of said bitches you banged or I call spam.  I didn't have to do half this shit to get laid by chicks online, its called buy them a damn drink and don't be a dick, you are doing the no pants dance instead of LHJO in no time. 



HKfanboy said:


> I will divulge some secrets about online dating I've learned over the years. Since 2007, I've met well over 100 women from various websites. I've never paid a penny for a membership at any site, except meet me on hot or not. Yahoo and AOL used to be free, today, plentyoffish, and bangme are two that are still free, and have plenty of ass. For a small fee, 'meet me' on hot or not, will net you plenty of action. Sites like eharmony and match, that require money, are probably a bit different.
> 
> Lesson number one, and I learned this quickly. If a chick says anything in her profile about how you should just move on if all you want is a piece of ass, then she will fuck you on the first date.
> 
> ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 25, 2011)

HK knows his shite


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 25, 2011)

HKfanboy said:


> I will divulge some secrets about online dating I've learned over the years. Since 2007, I've met well over 100 women from various websites. I've never paid a penny for a membership at any site, except meet me on hot or not. Yahoo and AOL used to be free, today, plentyoffish, and bangme are two that are still free, and have plenty of ass. For a small fee, 'meet me' on hot or not, will net you plenty of action. Sites like eharmony and match, that require money, are probably a bit different.
> 
> Lesson number one, and I learned this quickly. If a chick says anything in her profile about how you should just move on if all you want is a piece of ass, then she will fuck you on the first date.
> 
> ...



....Are you a wizard?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 25, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> ....Are you a wizard?


 
 . .just observant


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 25, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . .just observant



Makes sense.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Mar 25, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> ....Are you a wizard?


 he drinks tiger blood


----------



## karamazov (Mar 26, 2011)

i have done this online, once. when i met her in person she was a bit chubbier than the pick that she sent me online, but she was stacked and i dig chubby stacked chicks. the surprise came latter that night when i sucked her nipple and got a mouth full of milk. she was either early pregnant or nursing.

i hit it three more times before i pursued other interests.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2011)

karamazov said:


> i have done this online, once. when i met her in person she was a bit chubbier than the pick that she sent me online, but she was stacked and i dig chubby stacked chicks. the surprise came latter that night when i sucked her nipple and got a mouth full of milk. she was either early pregnant or nursing.
> 
> i hit it three more times before i pursued other interests.


 
pics or GTFO Limey


----------



## HKfanboy (Mar 26, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Pictures to prove your ugliness and pictures of said bitches you banged or I call spam. I didn't have to do half this shit to get laid by chicks online, its called buy them a damn drink and don't be a dick, you are doing the no pants dance instead of LHJO in no time.


 Pic to prove I am not any better looking than the adv guy.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2011)

you look like a jew


----------



## HKfanboy (Mar 26, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> you look like a jew


 And if a Jew lookin bastard like me can get a steady supply of ass then ya'll have no excuses.


----------



## MyK (Mar 26, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> you look like a jew


 
hence why he uses "free" dating websites...


----------



## 999 (Mar 26, 2011)

ATyler said:


> Ok so a few weeks ago I was drinkin at a buddies house and this random chick just shows up at his door. She wasn't super sexy but definatly not bad at all. After about five mins they leave the living room and head to his room. About an hour or so later they come out of his room and she takes off. Once she leaves I asked him how he knew that girl cuz I've never seen her before and he said he meet her online sent a few emails back and forth and tonight was the first time they meet in person and they fucked. He said he's been doing this for sometime now cuz its so easy. So my question is have any of you bro tried this? Or is finding girls online just to have sex with them just a good way to catch some STDS? Not saying meeting hoes in person to just have sex with is hard but my buddy just made it seem to good to be true.


 

*Only pathetic losers resort to online solicting.*


----------



## edp71u528 (Apr 8, 2011)

that's one hell of a guide


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 8, 2011)

I had a girl from Switzerland that I met from myspace that wanted me to pick her up from the airport this last Wednesday (I swear I am not lying)
but I said no......u might think am crazy....but I will tell u why....
I been posting evidence about 9/11 being an inside job for the past year...and so far....no one was able to prove me wrong....
and I believe that this girl that wants me to pick her up...is actually someone that is trying to get rid of me.....why???!! I tell u why....
1. SHE did most of the talking.
2. I couldn't see her face in the pictures. 
3. one of her pictures was her passport.
4. she said both her parents died and she is the only child (no way to track her)
5. she wants me to pick her up from the airport.

sounds like this story 
Man found dead in Los Angeles airport bathroom – This Just In - CNN.com Blogs
(notice hand bond)

and this story
Dubai Hamas assassination: suspects used fake passports - Telegraph


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 8, 2011)

if they kill me...I want them to at least get caught


----------



## MyK (Apr 8, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> I had a girl from Switzerland that I met from myspace that wanted me to pick her up from the airport this last Wednesday (I swear I am not lying)
> but I said no......u might think am crazy....but I will tell u why....
> I been posting evidence about 9/11 being an inside job for the past year...and so far....no one was able to prove me wrong....
> and I believe that this girl that wants me to pick her up...is actually someone that is trying to get rid of me.....why???!! I tell u why....
> ...


 

banana.jpg


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 8, 2011)

and its funny how she wants me to pick her up on Wednesday...right after I pay money to the salvation army(money I o the government) and sign up for the probation program


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 8, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


> banana.jpg



o yah 
well prove me wrong on this one (copy and past)

read about the sphere WTC google it
The Sphere is a large metallic sculpture by German sculptor Fritz Koenig, currently displayed in Battery Park, that once stood in the middle of Austin Tobin Plaza, the area between the World Trade Center towers in Manhattan.After being recovered from the rubble of the Twin Towers after the September 11, 2001 attacks, its fate was initially uncertain and it was dismantled into its components.....

???The Sphere??? is 25 feet high and cast in 52 bronze segments. Koenig considered it his biggest child. It was put together in Bremen, Germany and shipped as a whole to Lower Manhattan.[1] It was meant to symbolize world peace through world trade, and was placed at the center of a ring of fountains and other decorative touches designed by trade center architect Minoru Yamasaki to mimic the Grand Mosque of Mecca, Masjid al-Haram, in which The Sphere stood at the place of the Kaaba.[2] It was set to rotate once every 24 hours, and its base became a popular lunch spot for workers in the trade center on days with good weather.
source
The Sphere - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

who designed the sphere?
Minoru Yamasaki was an American architect, best known for his design of the twin towers of the World Trade Center buildings 1 and 2.

his origin?
Yamasaki, was born in Seattle, Washington, a second-generation Japanese American
source
Minoru Yamasaki - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

the Japanese American war 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d19BOhhU80


I am not accusing Japan...but the Freemasons...the devil worshipers...9/11 was a ritual 

devil worshipers hide in every religion and they practice human sacrifice and they do it for power
YouTube - Jewish Woman Talks About Ritual Killings

they are even hiding in the muslim religion like this video 
Writings on witchcraft and sorcery were found in the palace of Gaddafi
YouTube - Writings on witchcraft and sorcery were found in the palace of Gaddafi

do u want to know if Islam is the truth or not?
look at the definition the tittle...Islam is the only religion that is not named after a place or a prophet or a person...Islam means submit your will to god 



from this thread

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...appens-when-you-fuck-lybians.html#post2241110


----------



## MyK (Apr 8, 2011)

too long... didn't read!


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 8, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


> too long... didn't read!



u dont have to


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 8, 2011)

and she also called her self...my angle of mercy....how creepy


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 8, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> I had a girl from Switzerland that I met from myspace that wanted me to pick her up from the airport this last Wednesday (I swear I am not lying)
> but I said no......u might think am crazy....but I will tell u why....
> I been posting evidence about 9/11 being an inside job for the past year...and so far....no one was able to prove me wrong....
> and I believe that this girl that wants me to pick her up...is actually someone that is trying to get rid of me.....why???!! I tell u why....
> ...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 8, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> and its funny how she wants me to pick her up on Wednesday...right after I pay money to the salvation army(money I o the government) and sign up for the probation program



stop LION knigg


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 8, 2011)

WHAT EVEEEEEEEEEEER 
there is no way in hell for me to go pick up that girl after all that 
AND FUK U


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 8, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> WHAT EVEEEEEEEEEEER
> there is no way in hell for me to go pick up that girl after all that
> AND FUK U



PLOP!!!!!


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 8, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> PLOP!!!!!



why do u ppl from the amazon like to chew up your food first than spit it out in a bowl before serving it to your guests?

DISGUSTING

and if we dont eat we get poked by sticks


----------



## vortrit (Apr 9, 2011)

Why did I have to look at another picture of another fat jew?


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 9, 2011)

His guide is right on.   But that goes for all women everywhere, not just online or POF.

FYI-I tried POF once, and the chick I ended up meeting was best friends with a coworker.   That kinda changed the game a bit.

I am still going to fuck her, but it's going to take a tad longer.   Now there is a third party observer involved and she cant seem like a ho to her friends.


----------

